# 20% Tint on my Reef Blue Turbo



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just had this done today.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Look's great but if I go that dark, 'The Cadenza Man' would have to bail me out of
jail.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Me likey.

I think the darker-colored cars look better with tinted windows.

Bill


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Very Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Shortfuse206 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks awesome man.
I was thinking of doing tint on my beetle as well just didn't know how dark to go 20% looks good.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I love the tint- no matter what color the car!


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Very nice!

I had Huper Optik ceramic(30%) done two weeks ago and I love how it looks and how cool it keeps the interior.

:thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

In NY the windows have to allow 70% light in with regard to the side windows. The rear
window can be as dark as you want. Can also have a very dark 6" band across the top
portion of the windshield glass but otherwise the windshield has to stay 'as is'.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> In NY the windows have to allow 70% light in with regard to the side windows. The rear
> window can be as dark as you want. Can also have a very dark 6" band across the top
> portion of the windshield glass but otherwise the windshield has to stay 'as is'.


Technically, mine is illegal here too but the guy that does it has done many of my cars over the years and it's what he installs 95% of the time. 

They're very lax about it here in Indiana and since it was only $220.00, if and when I ever do get nailed for it I'll just take it back and go lighter.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Technically, mine is illegal here too but the guy that does it has done many of my cars over the years and it's what he installs 95% of the time.
> 
> They're very lax about it here in Indiana and since it was only $220.00, if and when I ever do get nailed for it I'll just take it back and go lighter.


I don't know if 'The Cadenza Man' is licensed as an attorney in Indiana so don't count on
having him available to plead your case to the judge if it gets that far. It's a shame if he
couldn't represent you. for he really does 'plead' well. He goes into this emotional ranting
of, 'PLEASE!......PLEASE!........PLEASE'! and usually the judge would just throw the both of 
you out of the court room......including the charges.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Found what looks to be a 'state of the art' tint that will block a tremendous amount of
ULV rays, thereby protecting the interior from fading and protecting the inhabitants of the
car from glare also. This is done with custom computer sized film that can only be installed
by a LLumar installer. The darkness of the film can be had in a 'N.Y. Legal' level which 
is what I want, so as to avoid any 'tickets'. Won't be the super-dark levels that others have
access to without worrying about geting a summons but 'such is life' here in N.Y..


----------

